# How do you dream



## Bernard Bernoulli (Jul 28, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I can relate to a lot of what you said here- it's rare for me to feel touch- don't think I've ever smell anything
> Are you more emotional in your dreams ?
> You mentioned movie- do you interchange from 1st and 3rd person pov
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I'm too emotional in my dreams... I guess it's not until I wake up and realize it was a dream that any emotions hit me. And I stay in first person throughout my dreams... I don't recall ever having a dream where I was watching myself perform.

When you say you wake up in your bed but your still asleep... I do this too. When I try to force myself to wake up during a dream, I will think I have woken up and gotten out of bed for the start of the day. Then I'll realize.... nope, that was part of my dream, and I'm still asleep. Sometimes this happens 2 to 3 times in a night.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I remember one time I dreamed of flying in a helicopter propelled my male genetilias. I always dream of going somewhere. The atmosphere sometimes feel like walking around in the Ju-On movies. Always a staircase to walk up to. Always a room to go into. The theme is always about meeting someone and giving them a message.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bernard Bernoulli said:


> When you say you wake up in your bed but your still asleep... I do this too. When I try to force myself to wake up during a dream, I will think I have woken up and gotten out of bed for the start of the day. Then I'll realize.... nope, that was part of my dream, and I'm still asleep. Sometimes this happens 2 to 3 times in a night.


Yeah this happens to me quite often , exactly like how you described it actually 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I am actually very curious about how Se dom/aux dream so @Formwandler @Sensational@Tega1 @Bernard Bernoulli@goldthysanura @l’espirit rouge @Miss Bingley @Wild @Northern Lights
> 
> im very curious about how you guys would answer


My dreams aren't very strong or common. I forget them most of the time. When I do have one that I remember, it's usually a very faded image - brief points where I understand what's going on. I dream in color, first person, and sometimes I have lucid dreams. I couldn't even really think of one dream I've had in my life to tell you in detail right now, that's how much I forget them. What I remember of them is usually images. 

I've also had sleep paralysis a couple of times (I can't open my eyes when it happens, so it's not like I do and then start seeing freaky hallucinations like some folks do), but it's always brief, and I don't freak out because I know what's going on. I've had a couple of dreams in my life that freaked me out so bad that I jumped out of bed - I forgot the entire first half of each of them if there was one, but the theme seems to be that I get some sense that something bad is coming toward me. They happen like that in times of stress. 

I dunno, in general I don't have much exciting to tell. I only recently started having flying dreams, those are my favorite. I can only remember images of ones I've had, but they're the only dreams I have that are really exhilarating when they happen.

I've started to think that the reason I don't remember much of my dreams is that I just don't give much significance to them. When I was a kid I remembered almost all of them, and I think that's just because I actually thought they were interesting back then. Nowadays I'll have a nightmare and wake up like "lol whatever".


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

When I was a Child, I had dreams where I wanted to rescue a girl from evil beings, and I couldn´t stay on the ground, always floating. That went for a few years, until I got the Control (Don´t ask me) and I could stand on the ground. Parallel to that, I defeated those Evil One´s and after that those dreams never came back.

Then, I had a dream as young adult, where I dreamt of 2 rooms. A Living Room, where family/friends were, and I was in the Kitchen, with a Window to the Living Room. Then one of the unknown people there begun to kill all of them, and grinned to me now and then through the window, but I couldn´t do anything, it was really a Nightmare. So, I didn´t forget that. ^^ 
No one of my Family etc was ever killed. Just for the Info 

Sometimes crazy Battlefields with friends, family or whatever. Or Situations which are impossible, but I dreamt of those Possibilities. 
Really bad Nightmares are gone since Years now. I am 41 now. I am sleeping mostly deep without anything special.

I don´t even try to interpret anything of what I dream. I just think of them as Abstract Processes of my Mind, be it Thoughts, Imaginations, Influences or Experiences.

I see it more like a Movie, think perhaps "Ha, interesting!" and that was it.

Sorry, I cannot describe it better. The last ones are too long in the Past.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


I have no idea if this is even typical.

So first of all, it's in 1st person. As in, _I'm_ in the dream, and experience it, as opposed to watching it (or me) from the outside. I also suppose I know it's a dream, because whenever I don't like a direction the dream takes, I just decide to wake myself up (so no on your trap-question). That's not very often, though; it's been forever since I can recall an actual nightmare. Usually, it's a nice, gripping adventure/mystery type of plot -- exactly what I like. It's also usually full of silly or nonsensical plot twists or sudden jumps to something entirely different when I get the chance to examine it, but when I'm actually dreaming it, it totally makes sense. And I also suppose it's in colour, because what else would it be? Like I said, 1st person. With the same experience as IRL.

Beyond that, I don't think I can tell you much (especially about which sense I use, I suppose all of them, but you know that for sure ?), because details fade rapidly when I wake up, and I never bothered to write them down. Also, I don't think my dreams have any mysterious meaning. Either it's just a bit of fun, or, when I have been deeply involved with something or another, and the dream fits the topic, the connection is obvious -- but nothing mysterious, just my thoughts continuing to circle around the topic.

Hope this helps.


*Edit:* Oh, that is what you meant with "trapped"? Well, yes, I have dreamt I woke up once or twice. Which means I was still dreaming, of course. But I wouldn't call that "trapped", since I wasn't trying to wake up and/or could wake up when I realised I was still dreaming.

Also, perhaps relevant as well, this also works backwards. When I'm half-asleep and you tell me something, I'll likely respond, but afterwards, I'll be unsure whether I dreamt this or it actually happened.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@ai.tran.75 I mainly don't remember what I dream. I had a feeling once when sleeping like I was falling in mid air. My body had that feeling too. 

I had a dream once where someone used something to hit me or stab me.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wild said:


> I've also had sleep paralysis a couple of times (I can't open my eyes when it happens, so it's not like I do and then start seeing freaky hallucinations like some folks do), but it's always brief, and I don't freak out because I know what's going on. I've had a couple of dreams in my life that freaked me out so bad that I jumped out of bed - I forgot the entire first half of each of them if there was one, but the theme seems to be that I get some sense that something bad is coming toward me. They happen like that in times of stress.
> 
> I dunno, in general I don't have much exciting to tell. I only recently started having flying dreams, those are my favorite. I can only remember images of ones I've had, but they're the only dreams I have that are really exhilarating when they happen.
> 
> I've started to think that the reason I don't remember much of my dreams is that I just don't give much significance to them. When I was a kid I remembered almost all of them, and I think that's just because I actually thought they were interesting back then. Nowadays I'll have a nightmare and wake up like "lol whatever".


I actually get trap within my dream( waking up on my bed a couple of times before actually waking up) wow I never realize sleep paralysis comes along with hallucinations- 
Flying dreams are fun 

You brought up a good point there - ever since I started this thread - my dreams became more active 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Formwandler said:


> When I was a Child, I had dreams where I wanted to rescue a girl from evil beings, and I couldn´t stay on the ground, always floating. That went for a few years, until I got the Control (Don´t ask me) and I could stand on the ground. Parallel to that, I defeated those Evil One´s and after that those dreams never came back.
> 
> Then, I had a dream as young adult, where I dreamt of 2 rooms. A Living Room, where family/friends were, and I was in the Kitchen, with a Window to the Living Room. Then one of the unknown people there begun to kill all of them, and grinned to me now and then through the window, but I couldn´t do anything, it was really a Nightmare. So, I didn´t forget that. ^^
> No one of my Family etc was ever killed. Just for the Info
> ...


That's interesting how you have reoccurring dreams - I believe I have dreams where I'll have memory of other dreams( or memories of something that happen and made sense to me in my dreams ) I tend to dream of people I don't know- sometimes it'll be like watching a movie - I'm watching some body else's life unfold - standing on the side line - I can talk to the characters but I'm not the main part of the dream other times I'll interchange between the main character and watching on the side line . Have you ever dreamt of being somebody else ? 

Adventure dreams are my favorite !

Yeah I don't really much thoughts into interpreting dreams but I enjoy indulging in my fantasy( a lot) it comes to the point where I lucid dream most night 

Do you play video games? Your dreams kinda remind me of it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's interesting how you have reoccurring dreams - I believe I have dreams where I'll have memory of other dreams( or memories of something that happen and made sense to me in my dreams ) I tend to dream of people I don't know- sometimes it'll be like watching a movie - I'm watching some body else's life unfold - standing on the side line - I can talk to the characters but I'm not the main part of the dream other times I'll interchange between the main character and watching on the side line . Have you ever dreamt of being somebody else ?
> 
> Adventure dreams are my favorite !
> 
> ...


I just HAD reoccuring dreams when I was in Elemantary School. Later I didn´t have any. Hmm, I cannot remember that I EVER had dreamt of being another person. I was always myself. But, if there is something around which I cannot change, it is similar to a movie too. ^^

I talk to characters often, but the dialogues are either weird, or simple. 

When I want to, I can try to sleep in with a good dream imagination, but it is rare that I achieved that.

Of course have I played Video Games, I grew up with C64, Atari ST, PC, etc. too. Media can surely influence dreams too, and don´t forget book stories!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@ai.tran.75 I loved the Rayman game as a kid that sometimes I used to dream I was in the game world. I used to sleep talk a little bit. One of my family member remembers me sleep talking that I haven't had any dinner.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Formwandler said:


> I just HAD reoccuring dreams when I was in Elemantary School. Later I didn´t have any. Hmm, I cannot remember that I EVER had dreamt of being another person. I was always myself. But, if there is something around which I cannot change, it is similar to a movie too. ^^
> 
> I talk to characters often, but the dialogues are either weird, or simple.
> 
> ...


Speaking of outside source influencing dreams- starting this thread had added more ideas into my subconscious- and I got another member to dream in color * she dreamt in black and white. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Northern Lights said:


> I have no idea if this is even typical.
> 
> So first of all, it's in 1st person. As in, _I'm_ in the dream, and experience it, as opposed to watching it (or me) from the outside. I also suppose I know it's a dream, because whenever I don't like a direction the dream takes, I just decide to wake myself up (so no on your trap-question). That's not very often, though; it's been forever since I can recall an actual nightmare. Usually, it's a nice, gripping adventure/mystery type of plot -- exactly what I like. It's also usually full of silly or nonsensical plot twists or sudden jumps to something entirely different when I get the chance to examine it, but when I'm actually dreaming it, it totally makes sense. And I also suppose it's in colour, because what else would it be? Like I said, 1st person. With the same experience as IRL.
> 
> ...


Can you taste feel or smell in your dreams 
No I don't mean 3rd person as in outer body experience, but there are many times where I'll interchange between 1st person and watching the dream from a side line ( it's like walking into a movie - where I can interact with the characters but I'm still the outsider observing) 
Are you always yourself when dreaming ? 


Yeah when I wake up from a dream on my bed - it used to freak me out - I was afraid I would never wake up - as I aged I use it as an opportunity to lucid dream and explore- for example before I made these dreams post I wasn't able to see my feet - after discussing it I fell into one of those dreams where I'll wake up on my own bed - I decided to look for my feet and saw it- I tried grabbing my feet but my hands went right through it- I then took a look at my hands and tried feeling it - there are times when I can feel my fingers others I cant- got really excited and attempted to walk through the wall - I couldn't get pass it and the wall felt real - hard smooth and kinda cold . 

Thanks for sharing ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> @ai.tran.75 I loved the Rayman game as a kid that sometimes I used to dream I was in the game world. I used to sleep talk a little bit. One of my family member remembers me sleep talking that I haven't had any dinner.


Hahaha I woke up talking before so that's very believable- game world dreams are cool - I had dreams in which i was in Zelda 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hahaha I woke up talking before so that's very believable- game world dreams are cool - I had dreams in which i was in Zelda
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which Zelda game did you dream of?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Which Zelda game did you dream of?


Original legend of Zelda on NES 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I am actually very curious about how Se dom/aux dream so @*Formwandler* @*Sensational*@*Tega1* @*Bernard Bernoulli*@goldthysanura @*l’espirit rouge* @*Miss Bingley* @*Wild* @*Northern Lights*
> 
> im very curious about how you guys would answer


Good question! My dreams are very, very strange. They've always been absolutely crazy, and my anti-depressants lowkey make it a little worse. They just have nonsensical plots, and always include some supernatural/mythological elements, like ghosts or goblins or I'll be able to fly or something. In fact, my dreams are very notorious among my group of friends. I usually remember my dreams, though they fade over time. 

Importantly, I have some degree of control over my dreams. Sometimes, this means that I'm able to tell when I'm dreaming, and wake myself up. I have woken up from a dream just to fall back into it, picking up where I left off. Sometimes in dreams I recognize it as a dream I've had before. In these cases, I know what's going to happen but I can't change my actions or the outcome - like I'm watching the whole thing from outside my body, almost.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Mah siggy says it all


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Miss Bingley said:


> Good question! My dreams are very, very strange. They've always been absolutely crazy, and my anti-depressants lowkey make it a little worse. They just have nonsensical plots, and always include some supernatural/mythological elements, like ghosts or goblins or I'll be able to fly or something. In fact, my dreams are very notorious among my group of friends. I usually remember my dreams, though they fade over time.
> 
> Importantly, I have some degree of control over my dreams. Sometimes, this means that I'm able to tell when I'm dreaming, and wake myself up. I have woken up from a dream just to fall back into it, picking up where I left off. Sometimes in dreams I recognize it as a dream I've had before. In these cases, I know what's going to happen but I can't change my actions or the outcome - like I'm watching the whole thing from outside my body, almost.


I can relate- often time I know I'm dreaming when in a nightmare and I'll have to blink myself out of it ( most of the time I'll enter a different dream or wake up) 

Interesting- so you have repetitive dreams. Can't recall if I have any - I may have the same theme or event in my dreams but they're always different. 
Are you more emotional in your dreams? Oh and can you - feel taste or smell anything? 
Have you ever dreamt of breathing under water ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


My dreams are often just like real life, I touch, feel and smell everything as it would in real life, the only difference is that I am impervious to pain and gravity is a little off.:ghost: I lucid dream 90% of the time but I don't enjoy controlling my dreams entirely, I let my internal subconscious do most of the work.:encouragement: Often my dreams are like movies, I am watching myself from the 3rd person perspective.

I believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict, it differs from person to person. Not everyone has the ability to see the future, or at least not the ability to harness that foresight.

I once had sleep paralysis and was stuck in a nightmarish awake/sleep dream when I was a child. 

I dreamt there was a wasp with a large stinger on my bed, I had to arch my back to keep it from stinging me, I had to hold myself as high up as possible. I was stuck arching my back for quite some time, I was paralyzed with fear. When my body finally didn't have the strength to hold me up any longer I fell flat back onto my back and screamed. Then coming to the realisation it wasn't real, the pain never happened as I had thought it would. Since then I have been quite good at distinguishing dream from reality and shaping dreams as I wish. 

As a side note, My favourite dreams are being underwater, since I don't need to breathe in dreams I often visit rivers, lakes or oceans and stay underwater till I wake in the morning. :bwink:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NeonMidget said:


> My dreams are often just like real life, I touch, feel and smell everything as it would in real life, the only difference is that I am impervious to pain and gravity is a little off.:ghost: I lucid dream 90% of the time but I don't enjoy controlling my dreams entirely, I let my internal subconscious do most of the work.:encouragement: Often my dreams are like movies, I am watching myself from the 3rd person perspective.
> 
> I believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict, it differs from person to person. Not everyone has the ability to see the future, or at least not the ability to harness that foresight.
> 
> ...


You can remember scents, I don't think I've ever smelled anything in my dreams ! 

I wasn't talking about sleep paralysis- I actually get trapped within night mare- dreams and other times I'll continuously wake up on my own bed only to find out that I was dreaming ( it used to freak me out , but around my early 20s i decided to explore the dream and roll with it instead of trying to waking up - pretty cool ) 

Yeah I've had a few dreams where I'll fall into deep water - started breathing- realize I can breath under water and explore 

Do you dreams of people you know about ? Have you visited a certain town or land? 
Are you more emotional ( or feel it more intensely in your dreams) 
Can you read text or write letters in your dreams? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you dreams of people you know about ? Have you visited a certain town or land?
> Are you more emotional ( or feel it more intensely in your dreams)
> Can you read text or write letters in your dreams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have dreams about people I know and don't, mostly people that I do or people that feel familiar.
I visit mis-mashes of places, it's never really just one place. It's hard to explain.
I can not really recall ever being emotional in dreams.
I have never texted or written in a dream that I can remember.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Last dream I had was about an animation describing in a detailed fashion, the mental and psychological progress that happens during a psychedelic drug trip, but don't remember enough of my dreams to really know.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Last dream I had was about an animation describing in a detailed fashion, the mental and psychological progress that happens during a psychedelic drug trip, but don't remember enough of my dreams to really know.


Do you dream in color ? Do you talk or verbalize your thoughts in dreams
You mentioned outer body experience- what was that like 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you dream in color ? Do you talk or verbalize your thoughts in dreams
> You mentioned outer body experience- what was that like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That dream had alot of color. None of my thoughts were spoken or verbalized though


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

> How do you dream?


Like a pro.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Like a pro.


Lol 
Care to share any stories
Out of curiosity do you dream in color ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


she dreams in color she dreams in red...jk I don't know, all of them? the visuals are pretty true to reality.


> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?


A mix, but probably more visual. 


> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


Movie


> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


Yeah, the forecasting the future has happened more than once actually. Every time it happens it trips me the fuck out.



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


No but I've had a dream where I died and then my ghost stuck around but only one person could see and hear me. It was weird. 


> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


I think my dreams are like 98% Ni, 2% Se.


> k


mmm


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol
> Care to share any stories
> Out of curiosity do you dream in color ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I dream in colour, like the cool kids!
I also have this weird thing, where there is always this one kid with blonde hair in my dreams.

I have no idea who he is, but I do wish he were here.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

soop said:


> Yeah, the forecasting the future has happened more than once actually. Every time it happens it trips me the fuck out.
> 
> 
> No but I've had a dream where I died and then my ghost stuck around but only one person could see and hear me. It was weird.
> ...


That's interesting- care to share one of your forecasting stories? 

Crazy ° I've never died in my dreams before

I had a dream where I had the power to be invisible and went around poking everyone 

I like how you bring cognitive function into this- I think my dreams are very Ne oriented - with speck of si  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> Yeah, I dream in colour, like the cool kids!
> I also have this weird thing, where there is always this one kid with blonde hair in my dreams.
> 
> I have no idea who he is, but I do wish he were here.


Yeah I often dream about people I don't know - sometimes I'm not even myself in my dreams 

How old is he 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah I often dream about people I don't know - sometimes I'm not even myself in my dreams
> 
> How old is he
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My age. He's very strange...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> My age. He's very strange...


How so ? Is he cute 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How so ? Is he cute
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


He cut the cables to an elevator, despite there being business men inside during one of my dreams. And that's just the tip of the ice berg.

I would prefer not to say whether or not he was cute. Just makes the conversation awkward.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I can relate- often time I know I'm dreaming when in a nightmare and I'll have to blink myself out of it ( most of the time I'll enter a different dream or wake up)
> 
> Interesting- so you have repetitive dreams. Can't recall if I have any - I may have the same theme or event in my dreams but they're always different.
> Are you more emotional in your dreams? Oh and can you - feel taste or smell anything?
> ...


This is a belated reply, sorry!
I don't know if I'm more emotional in my dreams, per se, but the adrenaline is always there. My repetitive dreams are always about being chased, so I can feel the anxiety and nerves. Beyond that, I can't physically interact with anything - I don't really process touch or smell (or I can't recall it). 
I've never dreamed about breathing under water, but I've had dreams about flying, and about being/walking in fire? Heights and being chased seem to be recurring themes.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Yup all that, I'm not an alien


----------

